# systemd udev renamed network

## ruddy32

Hi,

After system update, eth0 device is renamed to enp5s0 by systemd-udev. It makes no network interface available on the system. How to fix it?

Thanks

----------

## creaker

append "net.ifnames=0" to kernel command line. It will prevent renaming.

----------

## ruddy32

The system is installed with grub2 and udev-215.

Adding this option in boot command line does not make the system keep older eth name.

----------

## Jaglover

Do not know about systemd, but you can double-check if option is passed properly by running cat /proc/cmdline.

Below is cmdline from one of my boxes.

```
~ $ cat /proc/cmdline 

root=/dev/sda1 net.ifnames=0 video=LVDS-1:d
```

----------

## creaker

It works with udev-215 and grub2 just fine.

Check out whether option was added to command line or not with 'cat /proc/cmdline' ?

Oups, a bit late.

----------

